# Sparito RFCOMM nel kernel? [RISOLTO]

## Emulagame

utilizzo rfcomm per utilizzare la mia chiavetta bluetooth ma da quando ho aggiornato il kernel dalla 2.6.14-r5 alla 2.6.15-r1 nel kernel rfcomm è sparito °_°"

come posso risolvere?

utilizzo kbluetooth

----------

## X-Drum

```
x-drum@Thunder ~ $ uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-r7
```

```
x-drum@Thunder ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep RFCOMM

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y
```

----------

## Emulagame

```
marco@wks002 ~ $ uname -a

Linux wks002 2.6.15-gentoo-[b][color=red]r1[/color][/b] #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 16 22:36:33 UTC 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
wks002 marco # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep RFCOMM

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
```

 :Confused: 

la r7 lo include come vedo

ma la r1 no da cosa è dovuto?

----------

## makoomba

non hai abilitato il supporto per il config.gz, /proc/config.gz sul tuo sistema non esiste.

usa

```
grep RFCOMM /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/.config
```

----------

## X-Drum

 *Emulagame wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la r7 lo include come vedo
> 
> ma la r1 no da cosa è dovuto?

 

non ne ho idea, ti posso dire che è stata una release un po infelice quella

per svariati motivi/problemi che aveva, considera l'ipotesi di usare una

versione di gentoo-sources piu' nuova

----------

## Emulagame

le successive sono tutte in masked non mi va di toccare una cosa maskerata se si sta parlando di kernel   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

uso la 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 da quando è uscita praticamente,

nessun problema con uptime lunghissimi (giochi,lavoro,emulazione,ecc)

cmq il fatto che è al momento sia ~ ovvero "under testing" non vuol dire

che sia necessariamente instabile, fa parte del doveroso iter

----------

## Emulagame

per non rischiare le dita (mio padre non perdona gh gh) aspetto che esca la release

non ci sono problemi (forse qualche sbattimento per rebottare e cambiare kernel) perch ho tenuto il 2.6.14-r5 ^^

grazie mille per l'interessamento

(che gli metto sul titolo del topic? [risolto a metà]   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Emulagame

dunque...

nel compilare il kernel da riga di comando le opzioni (L2CAP, RFCOMM ecc) non sono presenti mentre avviando xconfig stranamente ricompaiono   :Shocked:  presenze strane sul mio computer o kernel difettoso?

be in qualsiasi caso ho (ehm...con l'aiuto di mio padre gh gh) risolto

----------

